# dornhai und drei-s-regel



## chippog (8. September 2003)

dornhai war bisher nicht so meine sache, habe ich doch unter anderem recht bestimmte ansichten zum thema säuern des frischen fisches, will meinen, dass säure die qualität und vor allem den geschmack des frischen fisches verschlechtert. da aber bei den knorpelfischen in der regel amine ein problem sind, machte ich mir als chemiker gedanken zur bekämpfung dersselben. was fiel mir ein? jau, amine lassen sich recht gut mit säuren in den griff bekommen! die frischen dornhaifilets habe ich eine halbe stunde lang in frisch gepresster zitrone, samt knoblauch und sushiingwer aber auch in einer balsamicovariante mit olivenöl, frischen kräutern und knoblauch mariniert. die filets werden dann gut abgetupft und gebraten. kurz vor schluss des bratvorganges kommt noch die marinade in die pfanne. zum beispiel reis und etwas salat runden ab. an sonsten lasst bitte wie gesagt die säure an euren firschen fischfilets weg! guten appetit.


----------



## The_Duke (8. September 2003)

Da Amine meist flüchtige und stark aromatische Verbindungen sind, wirken sie über die Verbindung Nasen-Rachenraum und die dortigen Rezeptoren stark störend beim Verzehr.
Durch die Umsetzung mit Zitronensäure in z. B. Ammoniumcitrat oder Essig in z.B. Ammoniumacetat, beides Salze, verlieren sie ihre störende aromatische Flüchtigkeit.
Bei Knorpelfischen, z.B. Haifischsteaks, ist die Säuerung ein probates Mittel um die Genießbarkeit zu verbessern.
Ansonsten verzichte ich ebenfalls auf die Säuerung von ganz frischen(!) Fischen oder Filets.


----------



## chippog (8. September 2003)

naja, so genau wollte ich das wirklich nicht schreiben, aber wenn du dir schon die mühe machst, genau so isses und obendrein endlich mal jemand der ganz frischen fisch "säurefrei" verarbeitet, statt mit null acht dreizehneinhalb sprich "dreiessregel" das geschmacklich allerfeinste bei frischem fisch komplett zu zerstören. danke duke! chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2003)

Gehöre ja auch zu denen, die nicht säuern, und auch zu denen, die keinen Dornhai (oder sonstige Haie) essen.
Wenn ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass der Tipp mit dem Säuern beim Hai hilft, werde ich weiterhin versuchen keine zu fangen oder sie wieder zurücksetzen. 
Jedenfalls solange ich noch Dorsch, Pollack, Köhler, Steinbeisser, Seeteufel, Heilbutt, Schellfisch, Rochen und andere wirklich schmackhafte Fischarten fanggen kann.


----------



## chippog (8. September 2003)

da ich das mit dem nichtsäuern bei dir indirekt fast in frage gestellt habe, bitte ich dich hiermit natürlich um entschuldigung, zumal ich das ja auch nur zu genau weiss! klingt ja toll, was du so zum teil in der küche verarbeiten kannst, thomas. bei mir ist leider ziemlich "ebbe" in der gefriertruhe und noch mehr im meer vor meiner haustür. lumb habe ich noch und ein bischen leng, sogar noch etwas seewolf, den hier im board die allermeisten als steinbeisser bezeichnen. was allerdings wohl auf den gnadenlos zuschlagenden norwegenvirus zurückzuführen ist (ein steinbeisser ist und verbleibt auf deutsch ein kleiner süsswasserfisch!). nach fünf mal makrele, wenn auch noch so fangfrisch, ist mir der fisch für dieses jahr über. zum glück gab es noch ein paar petermännchen, genau so lecker wie sie gefährlich sind, finde ich. und dann bissen eben diese fünf dornhaie, von denen ich allerdings drei zurücksetzte und einen verschenkte. ich wollte dem dornhaifleisch noch eine chance geben und bin mit dem ergebnis recht zufrieden. sag mal, tritt den das problem bei den rochen nicht so deutlich auf? die müssten doch auch das ein oder andere amin am start haben??? den netten weissrochen auf dem foto links habe ich nämlich, da es nur noch wenige von der art gibt, vorsichtig wieder schwimmen lassen. gruss aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## FroDo (9. September 2003)

da ich als nicht-chemiker von aminen wenig ahnung habe, freut es mich hier nun endlich die erklärung dafür gefunden zu haben, wonach der hai so streng gerochen hat, den ich bei einem meiner ersten norwegen tripps vor nunmehr fast zehn jahren dummerweise mitsamt haut eingefroren hatte. bisher hies die erklärung einfach "ammoniak", jetzt weiß ich wie das zusammenhängt, danke. 

ohne haut eingefroren ist der geruch und geschmack aber weit weniger streng und der fisch durchaus zu genießen. etwas stärker gewürzt oder aber geräuchert finde ich den fisch wirklich lecker. auch zum fondue eignet sich das feste fleisch bestens. vor allem hat er schon mehr als einen bekannten zum fischessen verleitet, der diesem genuss bisher mit der bemerkung "ich hab angst vor gräten" zu entgehen versuchte... diese ausrede zieht beim hai nunmal nicht..


----------



## chippog (10. September 2003)

ja, frodo! so ist es und nicht nur mit hai. im prinzip alle fische, die mit haut und gräten eingefroren waren haben einen stärkeren geruch und geschmack, als eingefrorene haut- und grätenfreie filets und je länger die einfrierzeit, desto intensiver! für mich geht die grenze bei zirka einer woche. länger als so mochte ich in der regel nur filets einfrieren und zwar luftfrei. gerade bei knorpelfischen, rochen und hai aber eben auch allgemein ist es wichtig, die fische nach dem betäuben gleich ausbluten zu lassen, da sonst das im körper verbleibende blut den geschmack ebenfalls verschlechter. chippog.


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (14. September 2003)

Hallo Dornhaifreunde

Ich war dieses Jahr wieder in Farsund und da gibt es eine Stelle, dort kann man Dornhaie auf Bestellung fangen.:q :q :q .

Wirklich, zwei Angler, eine Stunde, zwanzig Dornhaie.
Die meißte Zeit haben wir damit vertrödelt, um die sich windenen Dorhaie vom Haken zu lösen.
Gar nicht so leicht.
Die beste Methode ist es dem Dornhai auf dem Schwanz zu treten, dann kann er nicht mehr seinen Dorn zum Einsatz bringen.

Zur Küche muß ich sagen, daß nur die Bauchlappen geräuchert als Schillerlocken schmecken. ( Die mach ich selber direkt in NORGE )

Wir haben mit dem Rest schon so viel versucht, aber es war immer so naja.
Keiner wollte die eingefroren "Seeaale" mit nach Hause nehmen.
Ich auch nicht.

Bernd


----------



## Blenni (14. September 2003)

Hallo, versucht doch mal den Dornhai als Kochfisch ! Habe es ja auch nicht geglaubt, aber mit Senfsoße ein Genuß.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## chippog (15. September 2003)

mit den oben genannten, sauren marinaden, werde ich auch mal den marinierten hai im deftigen auflauf probieren, gerne mit käse überbacken. das ist ja dann wie gekocht. das mit der senfsosse klingt auch nach einem test. die schillerlocken habe ich mir übrigens auch zurechtgeräuchert. ich hatte nur den (moralischen) vorteil, dass uns schwede im allgemeinen dem dornhai das fell über die ohren zieht, an dem die schillerlockengeeigneten bauchfleischstreifen noch hängen. statt den möven alles in den rachen zu schmeissen, habe ich fleissig gesammelt und haut vom bauchfleisch getrennt, was aber gar nicht so einfach ist. hat da jemand einen guten filetiertipp??? nachher zu hause nur noch salzen, räuchern und zum bier. echt in ordnung. alles machbar, ist nur eben keine spitzenqualität für den frischfischangelnden geniesser. chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2003)

> ist nur eben keine spitzenqualität für den frischfischangelnden geniesser.


Das ist der Punkt (wobei Geschmäcker Gott sei Dank verschieden sind).
Daher werde ich nicht gezielt auf  die Dornis angeln und versehentlich gehakte wieder in ihr Element entlassen.


----------



## chippog (17. September 2003)

@ thomas! eine saubere einstellung, die ich im grossen und ganzen auch pflege. und wenn es den dornhai an der angel aus versehen mal recht blutig erwischt, weiss ich jetzt wie ich ihn ohne grössere probleme in der küche verarbeite, auch wenn andere fische wesentlich höher im kurs stehen. chipp


----------

